
How quitting my corporate job for my startup dream f*cked my life up - confiscate
https://blog.growth.supply/how-quitting-my-corporate-job-for-my-startup-dream-f-cked-my-life-up-3b6b3e29b318
======
nugget
It's a pet peeve of mine when bankers or consultants complain about 3-4 hours
per night of sleep. There are sprints and periods of crunch time in every
industry. But having known (and lived with) friends in the hardest working
rungs of consulting and banking the only reason they would consistently be
limited to 4 hours of sleep is if they were out drinking and blowing coke
every other night (and not in a job-related networking sense), and had poor
time management skills to boot. The only people I've known who legitimately
have no personal free time are surgical residents.

~~~
storgendibal
+1. It's definitely not sustained. Several friends of mine at the MBB
consulting firms tell me it's like a dysfunctional relationship: They'll give
you a killer project, working 80-100 hours for three months. Then just when
you've had enough and are about to quit, they'll put you on a lifestyle case
in your local city and you get to leave at 5.

The bigger issue with banking is the unpredictability. Even if you have no
work scheduled for a weekend, folks are reluctant to leave town or even go on
a day trip to rural areas without cell coverage, just in case they get pulled
into a deal or client work.

